# Two Lancasters



## rochie (Aug 27, 2014)

just thought i'd chuck a couple of pics up after Terry and I attended the Little Gransden airshow !

the weather made good pictures a bit of a challange for my little fuji bridge camera here goes any way and i will sort out the rest of the pictures later and start a thread for them.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tracker (Aug 27, 2014)

Rochie,
Thanks for the pictures! Those of us on this side of the pond are deeply envious. Back at the museum things are quiet without VR*A flying around. Keep posting -- great pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 27, 2014)

Tracker said:


> Rochie,
> Thanks for the pictures! Those of us on this side of the pond are deeply envious. Back at the museum things are quiet without VR*A flying around. Keep posting -- great pictures.



no probs mate, just wish i got some better pictures, i'm sure Terry will have got some better shots.

last few usable pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 27, 2014)

The top one of the last three is magic Red Two, love it!

The others are good as well btw....thanks for sharing mate!


----------



## rochie (Aug 27, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> The top one of the last three is magic Red Two, love it!
> 
> The others are good as well btw....thanks for sharing mate!



i too love that shot my friend, almost looks like they are outbound for a mission to Germany !


----------



## A4K (Aug 27, 2014)

Great shots Karl! Love that very last one too. Cheers for posting!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 27, 2014)

WOW!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Marcel (Aug 27, 2014)

Man, Karl, you make me jealous. And not a little bit. 2 lancs in formation. can life be any better? 8)


----------



## rochie (Aug 27, 2014)

thanks Gent's



Marcel said:


> Man, Karl, you make me jealous. And not a little bit. 2 lancs in formation. can life be any better? 8)


it Did Marcel, 10 minutes later when the mighty Vulcan did a display !

2 Lancasters then the Vulcan, as Terry said at the time "i can die happy now " !

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 27, 2014)

What a treat to see the two Lancs in action. Great series of shots, too!

I still say that the first photo in the second group is a great illusion, giving me the impression you were airborn on the Lancs' 11 O'Clock!

Certainly a memorable (and badass) photo!


----------



## Marcel (Aug 27, 2014)

Yup agreed, can make it old for you and you can claim you shot that photo while on your way to bomb Berlin


----------



## rochie (Aug 27, 2014)

Marcel said:


> Yup agreed, can make it old for you and you can claim you shot that photo while on your way to bomb Berlin
> 
> View attachment 270446



you know you might need to make a new siggie for me nom Marcel !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Aug 27, 2014)

Ah, perhaps, although I still like the one you got now, it came out pretty nice. When I have some time to spare, I'll see what I can do with this one, though. Got some nice extensions on Gimp that I would like to try.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 27, 2014)

Great shots Red Two - I love that first pic in Post#3, a real cracker !!
I'm still downloading and sorting mine, and I'll post some asap, in a thread covering the whole show, probably some time tomorrow. Trying to catch up after being away for four days !


----------



## rochie (Aug 27, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Great shots Red Two - I love that first pic in Post#3, a real cracker !!
> I'm still downloading and sorting mine, and I'll post some asap, in a thread covering the whole show, probably some time tomorrow. Trying to catch up after being away for four days !



thought you would be, i will chip in to your thread with my pics of the rest of the show, not many though as we discussed whilst there i struggled with my camera all day !


----------



## Airframes (Aug 27, 2014)

Yes, the lighting was tricky at certain angles, even my Nikon was struggling with some. You did well with the little Fuji.
It was a great show though, a bit different from the usual Duxford stuff, and very well organised. And the Vulcan ..... just WOW! - with a capital 'F' !!!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2014)

Great shots Karl!!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 27, 2014)

Excellent.

Now lets talk about pay back. I don't expect to see the BobMF Lancaster here ever but you could certainly crate up four Merlins, 2 Spits and 2 Hurricanes or any combination you see fit and send them this way for 5-6 weeks. 

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tracker (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeff,
Well said. I did see an interview with the pilot of the BBMF Lancaster and when asked the question was the RAF going to reciprocate, he smiled and said there have been "talks" . To bad a S/L couldn't make decisions like that. (May be one of the Spits could be the 2 seater trainer.)


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 27, 2014)

My money says it won't happen over here unless someone finds a pristine Lanc in an abandoned barn.

Great shots Karl A dramatic sky and tricky to shoot. You did well.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 27, 2014)

Although not impossible, it's improbable that the BBMF Lanc will travel to Canada. It was re-sparred a couple of years back, in order to extend it's life for the display circuit for as long as possible, having already completed 50 years of display flying.
But even with that, it's restricted to a certain amount of hours per year, again to extend the length of time it can fly, and already does upwards of 500 displays per year. Being owned and operated by the RAF as a 'service' aircraft, as opposed to a civilian-owned example, where funding is restricted to normal MoD operating budgets, may also be an important consideration - there is no provision for sponsorship or donations, or other financial assistance in the form of fees or such like. Even the crews and ground-crews are volunteers, the aircrews in particular, being serving pilots, those flying the fighters being OCU Instructors, give up their weekends and spare time in order to practice and display. This is another factor which at times can limit availability, unlike crews used by a civilian organisation.
It may be that the 'reciprocation' has been provided in the form of the World's only complete Hawker Typhoon, being on loan and in Canada now, although that's just my personal 'feeling'.
That said, who knows what may happen in the future?
As for sending a Spitfire or Hurricane, that isn't beyond the realms of possibility, although the RAF BBMF don't have a two-seater on strength, those in the UK being privately owned.
If the Lancaster at East Kirkby ever proceeds to airworthiness, and it's a big 'IF', then that would be in a stronger position to make the trip, as sponsorship and air show fees should at least cover the costs of the transit and displays.
Personally, I would love to see the UK send a Lanc over, and it would be sure to be a _very_ major attraction at any air show or event. 
Every air show in the UK slated for the appearance of both Lancs here at present, has sold out, some even before a general announcement of ticket availability. The show that Karl and I attended, at Little Gransden, virtually doubled their 'gate' this year, and had sold all tickets well before the show date.
The show was for the benefit of 'Children in Need', a UK charity which has been going for some years, and by 11.30 in the morning, the donations to the charity had already _doubled_ the total income from last year's show!!
It was very evident that a very large proportion of the spectators, travelling from all over the UK, and parts of Europe, had come just to see the two Lancasters, and also the Vulcan. Once these 'acts' had done their stuff, the crowds began to thin noticeably, although there was still a huge amount of people still on the small, grass airstrip.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 28, 2014)

Too bad there isn't a vintage Convoy Escort or Jeep carrier available to load the Lanc aboard and shuttle across...that would certainly keep the airframe hours down, wouldn't it?

Then again, a modern LHA would fit the bill nicely, too...


----------



## A4K (Aug 28, 2014)

Damn good idea Dave! The MoD could write off the costs as a joint logistics training exercise  
Another option could be to send her over in a C-17...


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 28, 2014)

Well, it sounded like a good idea...plus, think of the publicity!

As far as a C-17 goes, the C-5 is the bigger set up. But even if you used the AN-225, there would be disassembly...we want to get that Lanc over in one piece!

So a flat-top is the only way to go!


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 28, 2014)

Awesome shots Karl, I'm seriously jealous man!


----------



## A4K (Aug 28, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Well, it sounded like a good idea...plus, think of the publicity!
> 
> As far as a C-17 goes, the C-5 is the bigger set up. But even if you used the AN-225, there would be disassembly...we want to get that Lanc over in one piece!
> 
> So a flat-top is the only way to go!



But think of the great opportunity for detail photos with her outer main planes, nose and mid fuse seperated! Perfect for modelmakers!


----------



## rochie (Aug 28, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Yes, the lighting was tricky at certain angles, even my Nikon was struggling with some. You did well with the little Fuji.
> It was a great show though, a bit different from the usual Duxford stuff, and very well organised. And the Vulcan ..... just WOW! - with a capital 'F' !!!


yes mate the Vulcan was incredible, impressive as always !


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 28, 2014)

A4K said:


> But think of the great opportunity for detail photos with her outer main planes, nose and mid fuse seperated! Perfect for modelmakers!


Make the diarama anyway!

Get a C-5 and a Lancaster in 1/72 scale...the C-5 will be big, though: 104 cm wide by 93 cm long! (the Lanc's fuselage will be about 30 cm)


----------



## Airframes (Aug 28, 2014)

Or make the diorama with the Lanc on the deck of a modern carrier .......... if you have a hangar in your back garden !!
I've started a thread in the Warbird Displays section, under 'Two Lancs and the Vulcan !'


----------



## rochie (Aug 28, 2014)

ok back to pics

Spitfire XVI


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 29, 2014)

Classically beautiful. 1st one looks like he is rolling in to attack a ground target.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## rochie (Aug 29, 2014)

thanks guys, this particular spitfire is on its first display season after being restored from bein a gate guardian !

Cessna and Tiger Moth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Aug 29, 2014)

Vera is now grounded for a while following losing No2 during a sortie. She was flown back to base and hangared. She is now NOT flying this weekend at various locations. There are loads of pics on facebook showing the landing with white smoke pouring from No2


----------



## rochie (Aug 29, 2014)

Geedee said:


> Vera is now grounded for a while following losing No2 during a sortie. She was flown back to base and hangared. She is now NOT flying this weekend at various locations. There are loads of pics on facebook showing the landing with white smoke pouring from No2


Wow, hope it's not serious !


----------



## pbehn (Aug 29, 2014)

Geedee said:


> Vera is now grounded for a while following losing No2 during a sortie. She was flown back to base and hangared. She is now NOT flying this weekend at various locations. There are loads of pics on facebook showing the landing with white smoke pouring from No2



I picked my mother up this morning (29 Aug) to take her to tend her mother and brothers graves. As we left her house at 10.10AM a lancaster passed overhead coming down to land at Durham Tees Valley, wheels down into a strong head wind but no smoke visible, it looked like Vera to me. Very touching because he was a BC veteran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Aug 29, 2014)

Karl, nice pic of the tigermoth. The first one, I mean. It's almost a painting.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2014)

Excellent shots Karl!


----------



## rochie (Aug 29, 2014)

Quote... "Captain Don Schofield, chief pilot, who flew the Lancaster both yesterday and today, said: "During a brief flight this morning, with museum members on board, the aircraft suffered an internal oil leak on the starboard outer engine"


----------



## rochie (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks guy's


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 29, 2014)

Nice photos Karl. I don't know which would have be the more exciting, the sight or the sound of the two Lanc flying past.


----------



## A4K (Aug 29, 2014)

Great photos Karl! Always loved Tiger Moths...

Hope 'Vera' is ok... really hoping to see her next weekend.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 29, 2014)

Oh sure. Here we lend you our Lanc and you frickin' well go and break it!!!

From the CWH website 7 hours ago: "Lancaster update - After assessing the situation, and with consideration to safety and time constraints due to our many commitments during the tour, we have decided to proceed with replacing our #4 engine with a fresh one. Work will begin in the morning at Durham Tees Valley Airport. Our intention is to meet our obligations for the event with the 3 Lancasters at East Kirkby on Tuesday. We will advise with updates. Also, thank you for your many messages of support!"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 30, 2014)

cheers fella's, Vera is now sat about 4 miles from where i sit so i might nip over to the airport tomorrow and see what can be seen !


----------



## rochie (Aug 30, 2014)

on with the show

Pitts Special


----------



## Airframes (Aug 30, 2014)

Great shots Karl, more so with the little Fuji bridge camera, in those conditions. That sky was really tricky to deal with at times.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 30, 2014)

Looks like you had some challenging lighting, but made good with it.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 30, 2014)

Nice Karl, just love the way these guys strut their stuff in the sky.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2014)

Excellent shots Karl!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 31, 2014)

Nice ones. Can almost hear that snarly engine.


----------



## Totalize (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi Guys,
Heard on the news that the Canadian Lanc encountered some significant engine issues while on its UK tour and its going to cost a bundle to fix them. The news piece said the warplane heritage wanted to get the word out that donations would be welcomed as they embark on the cost of fixing the problem. We should keep in mind that financial support for our Lanc comes from private donations whereas the Brit Lanc is owned by the RAF and UK taxpayers. I have gone to the Canadian Warplane heritage site and made a donation. I personally would want to see or at least see pictures of more than one Lancaster flying together in the future. Let's keep'em flying!

Dave.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 4, 2014)

Yep, she had an oil leak last week, and landed at Middleton St. George, now Teesside Airport. 
The BBMF have provided an engine, presumably on loan at this stage, and she should be back on schedule this week, although a few displays were missed, including Bournemouth, where my daughter went especially to see both Lancs. She was, in her own words, gutted !


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 5, 2014)

Yes, "oil leak" was the description of the issue but that could be anything from a loose hose clamp to a cracked block. I suspect it was more serious than a clamp.


----------



## rochie (Sep 5, 2014)

Vera was supposed to have left Durham Tees valley yesterday i believe, was busy so not sure what happened, i will try and check !

next set of pics, dont remember the name of the next two acts, one is a light sports plane and only got one rather moody shot of the four ship team with US markings ?
then we have the Fennec !


----------



## rochie (Sep 5, 2014)

dont know what happened there, i posted a quick reply but the page went to the go advanced page, i hit submit reply and got a double post ?

so i will post the next set of pics
Auster, Navion and Bird Dog


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2014)

Nice shots.


----------



## rochie (Sep 5, 2014)

thank you Sir


----------



## Airframes (Sep 5, 2014)

Great shots Karl. I can't remember the name of that neat, 'Spitfire-wing' aerobatic kite either, or the name of the RV8 formation team.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 5, 2014)

Nice ones Karl.


----------



## rochie (Sep 6, 2014)

next up the two Sparten Executives, very 1930's, very cool only 34 built !


----------



## Airframes (Sep 6, 2014)

You got some good ones with the little Fuji Karl - nice work.


----------



## rochie (Sep 6, 2014)

cheers mate !

P-51

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2014)

Excellent shots Karl!


----------



## A4K (Sep 7, 2014)

Great shots Karl! I was reminded yesterday just how hard it is to get aerial shots... bloody catastrophe in my case!

BTW... no Lancs for us yesterday sadly, crap weather over the Pennines prevented the BBMF Spit, Hurricane, and two Lancs from coming over. They were apparently flown to another base yesterday to hopefully avoid the same problem today... fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 7, 2014)

Hope you got to see them Evan. My mate Mick is at Lake Windermere (Lake District, Cumbria), and hopefully filmed them on his i-phone as they flew down the lake at 15.00hrs, presumably on their transit to, or from, Irerland.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 7, 2014)

Nice ones Karl.


----------

